# 2013 Morel season



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey 
A big thank you to all who ordered my book All orders are now in the mail This may be the final year that we offer the book due to rising costs or we may need to raise the price considerably to maintain the high quality
Thanks again
Jim Mck

www.morelbook.com


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------

